# cool website



## ksmattfish (Apr 15, 2005)

Freakin' awesome website.  Don't skip the video.

http://www.robbkendrick.com/


----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2005)

Now, that's a man after my own heart.    :heart:   Amazing stuff!!!   All of it, too, not just the tintypes.   What an artist.

That video was _fun_.     

Thanks for the link, Matt.    :thumbup:


----------



## KevinR (Apr 16, 2005)

Awsome.....I tell people that instead of advancing, I'm regressing with the equipment and processes I'm using, but that is a step I never considered.

That is a very good example of an artist and craftsman.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 16, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> I tell people that instead of advancing, I'm regressing with the equipment and processes I'm using



That's how I feel.    I started getting interested in photography in the 90's with one of Kodak's very first digital cameras.  A decade later most of the cameras I regularly use are 50+ years old.


----------

